# Will Arctic Alumina soften?



## Ganp (Jun 4, 2007)

If AA gets hot enough will it soften, and allow a driver board to be pushed further into a light engine can, by pressure from the battery? 

Assuming that the can is not totally filled with AA.


Colin.


----------



## Data (Jun 5, 2007)

Arctic Silver Ceramic Epoxy comes in fast, medium and slow cure. The fast cure will get soft with heat. The other two do not get very soft.

AA may be the same.


Dave


----------

